# Fork Crown



## kmrcdd (Aug 12, 2011)

How does the chrome fork crown come off a Schwinn fork?....it looks like it's just pinched on the bottom side, but I don't want to damage it taking it off....


----------



## Iverider (Aug 26, 2011)

I believe you are correct. If you have a plastic puddy knife you should be able to pry the edge up or put pressure on the chrome to remove it from the fork.


----------



## kmrcdd (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks.  I appreciate the help.


----------

